# App Store redirect



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

When viewing the full site on my iPad I'm periodically being redirected to the App Store. Pretty much how it's explained in this article.

http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/06/sh...ecting-mobile-users-to-app-store-google-play/


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

If you happen to see which ad is triggering it, we can try to block that one.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

Same thing on my iPhone. Just started yesterday or today, but is happening at least 1 out of 5 page loads when browsing the forum.

Supposedly iOS 8 was supposed to prevent App Store redirects without user interaction... apparently the ads have found a way around that.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

The last one was Paint Monsters. I definitely didn't click on it because it was at the bottom of the page and I hadn't scrolled down that far. Earlier it was some Panda game.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

Mike Lang said:


> If you happen to see which ad is triggering it, we can try to block that one.


This one just did it now, but it's not the only one...


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

This is the other one...just redirected to the App Store 3 times.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

Apple should have a process in place to remove an App from the store that advertises with this technique.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Reported for possible nuke.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

It is bad today. I am getting redirected about every other page refresh because every other load includes an offending ad.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

This make take some trial and error to block the correct item. Please update here if you're still seeing these in the next hour or two.

Thanks


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dcline414 said:


> This one just did it now, but it's not the only one...


I had it pop up and do the redirect on another website, so this vendor/ad supplier is clearly not playing by the rules


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Last time this happened on TCF I ended up turning off installing apps in restrictions and it prevents the add from redirecting.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

It's happening again.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry to say really need more information than that. What was the ad? Where did it take you? Thanks.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Happened again with Paint Monsters. Took me to the App Store.


----------

